# Savvy African American Women Feeding The Hungry



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2019)

Thus far, this lovely lady's company has provided over 1,000,000 meals!!!!! And she has only been in business since 2017. 

AMAZING.

Her name is Jasmine Crowe. She has an app that goes along with her logistical processes.

_Jasmine Crowe created Goodr in 2017 to combat hunger by distributing unused food. Drivers pick up food that otherwise would have been thrown out from Atlanta businesses — including the world’s busiest airport — and giving it to local nonprofits._

Other fabulousness in the video:

Her professional, eloquent speaking and kind drivers. Specifically, Zebredee McLaurin the Logistics Director (He is _*So FINE*_, too)
The elegant and articulate Regina Jennings, Covenant House Georgia
Hartsfield Airport Sustainability Manager, the well spoken Lyza Milagro


----------



## Chrismiss (Feb 25, 2019)

Love it! It would be cool to implement something like that in Los Angeles too.


----------



## prettydarkthing (Feb 25, 2019)

This is wonderful!


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow. This is awesome. Black women are doing such amazing things. 

No one deserves us.


----------



## Sosa (Feb 26, 2019)

iLOVE this!


----------



## Karmi (Feb 26, 2019)

This is amazing! I swear black women will save the world. It's just in us to do our best.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 26, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Wow. This is awesome. Black women are doing such amazing things.
> 
> *No one deserves us.*



This is more than just your opinion, this is the truth.com .


----------

